# samba "Warning: no network interfaces found"

## vdboor

I have a weird problem with samba. I can browse my network, but my logs are flooded with warning messages from nmbd;

```
nmbd[7502]: [2004/04/24 02:34:57, 0] lib/interface.c:load_interfaces(216)

2004-04-24T02:34:57+0000 1b nmbd[7502]:   WARNING: no network interfaces found
```

This is my smb.conf file, in case it helps:

```

#=============================================================================

#

#  NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command "testparm"

# to check that you have not many any basic syntactic errors.

#

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

## -- identification

workgroup     = PIRAMIDE

netbios name  = HAL9000

server string = HAL9000, Gentoo Linux

## -- printing

printing      = cups

printcap name = cups

load printers = yes

## -- winpopup

;message command = sudo -b /opt/sbin/winpopup.sh %m %s

## -- misc features

socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192

## -- security

security           = share

# user

encrypt passwords  = yes

guest account      = smbguest

map to guest       = Bad User

name resolve order = lmhosts host bcast

# interfaces         = eth0, lo

# bind interfaces only = yes

lock directory     = /var/lock/samba

log file           = /var/log/samba.log

max log size       = 50

guest ok           = yes

domain master      = no

preferred master   = no

max protocol       = NT

print command      = lpr-cups -P%p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

;print command = lpr-cups -P %p %s # using cups own drivers (use generic PostScript on clients).

[humor]

comment = Grappige dingen

path = /mnt/data-dump/humor

guest ok = yes

[netwerk-map]

        comment   = Gezamelijke netwerk-map voor bestandsuitwisseling

        path      = /home/smbupload/

        read only = no

        public    = yes

[cd_rom]

comment  = CD-ROM speler (mount automatisch)

path     = /mnt/cdrom

guest ok = yes

locking       = no

preexec       = mount  /dev/cdrom

preexec close = yes

postexec      = umount /dev/cdrom

[printers]

comment   = All Printers

path      = /var/spool/samba

public    = yes

guest ok  = yes

# writable  = no

printable = yes

printer admin = root

write list = root,diederik

# printer admin = guest

[print$]

comment    = Printer Drivers

path       = /etc/samba/print$

browseable = yes

guest ok   = yes

read only  = yes

write list = root

```

can anyone explain this error? googling didn't give me much help either  :Sad: 

----------

## barbar

try to add

```
interfaces = $IPADDR/$SUBNET
```

 to the [global] section of smb.conf.

$IPADDR is the address of your networkcard $SUBNET the subnetmask (e.g. 24)

----------

